

Ask HN: How do you keep track of your personal achievements?  - ahmadss

HN: I'm trying to organize and keep track of my personal achievements. Achievements include things as varied as "Learned Python in 2011", "Lost 5 pounds in July 2010", "Learned how to bake my first cake on March 7, 2005", "Donated $100 to charity on December 24, 2003", etc etc.<p>Is there anything out there that's better than a spreadsheet or a word doc?
======
rdamico
If you're looking for an iPhone app, I use a tool called Momento to do this.
It's nicely designed, is fairly functional, and works well so far. The only
major downside is its inability to sync with external services like Dropbox to
back up your data (you can do that manually through iTunes, but it's a pain).

------
cpi
Google Calendar. I use it more for entering things that have already taken
place than I do for entering future events/upcoming dates of importance.

~~~
ahmadss
hmm... interesting point. I can see the value of using GCal to enter past
events. But what if I wanted to break down my achievements by category?
Personal vs. professional? Would that just be different calendar entries?

But overall, it's a good suggestion. Thanks!

------
AznHisoka
Pinterest is a good way to create a pinboard with images/photos related to
each achievement. Great way to inspire yourself.

~~~
ahmadss
So this would be more so for inspiration and not for a historical account?
Just to be clear, you seem to be suggesting Pinterest as a means to motivate
to accomplish a goal and not to keep track of pass successes.

Or are you suggesting both?

~~~
AznHisoka
Both. Seeing your past achievements is motivating as well, no?

